# The Railway Channel



## stanman (Jan 4, 2008)

Just in case you're still not watching The Railway Channel, this is the link: http://www.therailwaychannel.com 
Check out the weekly programs.


----------



## Dave Ottney (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, this site is fantastic. 
Dave


----------



## Charles M (Jan 2, 2008)

I watch every week. This week featured a pair of 7.25 inch gauge K-36's in Scotland . D&RGW K-36s in Scotland !!! A great show , make it a point to try and watch. 

Charles M


----------



## Dave Ottney (Jan 2, 2008)

Are they indeed going to be putting up a new video each week? I've gone back to the site and its the same as last week. 
Dave


----------



## stanman (Jan 4, 2008)

Dave - check again. I think they put up #7 just a few minutes ago (as of 3:30 PM PST).


----------



## Dave Ottney (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan, 
I just went to check today and indeed another show is up online. 
This is fantastic. BTW does this show air on TV in the UK or is it strictly an internet show? 
Dave


----------



## stanman (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Dave Ottney on 11/08/2008 7:32 AM
Stan, 
I just went to check today and indeed another show is up online. 
This is fantastic. BTW does this show air on TV in the UK or is it strictly an internet show? 
Dave


Dave - Internet only - but very well done.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Yup - very well done, but since my so-called broadband only lets me watch it in five-second bursts, not very enthralling. My office in Tokyo actually apologised for 'only' having 75Mb fibre-optic BB. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org


----------

